# Catfish in pond



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have 1 TSN, 1 RTN and 2 Leiarius longibarbis.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet tank!!! I just bought a 3" RTC, just an awesome cat. Do you try to breed them?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ever go swimming in there?


----------



## catcichliddude11 (Jul 30, 2003)

nice rtc man!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now thats a pond


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Innes said:


> ever go swimming in there?


 yes i do...

no i dont try and breed RTCs.... i try and just give them a Propper home.. anything less then 10x10 is to small....... these fish are monsters.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Cool setup and great looking cf, they're gonna get HUGE.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> Cool setup and great looking cf, they're gonna get HUGE.


 allready in the works for a 20x20x4..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you should really try to find a monster Acanthicus Adonis and put him in there.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> you should really try to find a monster Acanthicus Adonis and put him in there.


 I am trying to... No one has any....

it needs to be over 15 inches.. or my RTC will eat it..

also i would like to add

DonH got me started around 2 years back with this pond, If it wasnt for him i would have had a VERY hard time doing this. THANKS DONH!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its a badassed feckin pond

are you concerned that your rtc/tsn might eventually start gulping down some of the smaller fish in there, notably the cichlids?

BTW how does the growth rate between the tsn and rtc compare? does one have a bigger appetite than the other? is the tsn alot more skittish? These longibarbis catfish, are they pimelodids? how big do they get? are they territorial or just swimming stomachs like the rtc?

do you regularly keep lighting on the pond on a daily basis, or is it usually just dark in there?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

awesome man, just awesome


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yep thats awesome
dixon


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

im jealous









lookin good


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice RTC how big is he?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> its a badassed feckin pond
> 
> are you concerned that your rtc/tsn might eventually start gulping down some of the smaller fish in there, notably the cichlids?
> 
> ...


 see above in *BOLD* lettering.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

lets go fishin!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahah


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

how big do they get?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> how big do they get?


 what fish?

the TSN and RTC can grow to 4 feet.. the Leiarius Marmoratas (longibarbis, Name HAS NOT been changed!!!!!!!! Damn planet catfish to hell!!!!!!!!) can reach 30+ inches..


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey what's up. Pond looks great, I never saw any pics with fish in it. Only the set up pics in your final days of Pfish. Looks good, sucks you lost 2 Pbass.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Hey what's up. Pond looks great, I never saw any pics with fish in it. Only the set up pics in your final days of Pfish. Looks good, sucks you lost 2 Pbass.


 Thanks bro. hows things going with you?


----------

